
Free Help from React Native Development Specialists - amazonkaiv
https://www.aurity.co/schedule-call
======
humbermetallic
Thank you for sharing. I'm a junior front-end developer, but both my mentors
and my coding friends recommended learning React. I've done some coding with
it and created two components, I'm really green but by far I liked it a lot.
Lots of reusability and JSX is compact, helps you write fewer code.

